
Electric car threatens European car industry – ING – Kennis over de economie - rbanffy
https://www.ing.nl/zakelijk/kennis-over-de-economie/uw-sector/automotive/electric-car-threatens-european-car-industry.html
======
Boothroid
I think there is the potential for massive disruption and huge downward
pressure on retail price with the transition to electric vehicles - think
about the complexity of an internal combustion engine + drivetrain versus a
battery, some electrics, and motors. There are also potentially huge impacts
on all the allied industries i.e. fuelling, servicing, and then extending it
to self-driving cars the impacts are potentially even greater - who cares
about driving experience when the thing drives itself? How can the sexy aspect
of speed etc. be used to sell when all cars max out at a limited speed based
on the software driving them? Why own a car if you can expect an autonomous
vehicle on demand? Interesting times.

